
Bitcoin Price Slides as Chinese Officials Inspect Local Exchange - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-11/bitcoin-price-slides-as-chinese-officials-inspect-local-exchange?em_pos=small&ref=headline&nl_art=14
======
davidgerard
Note that the price started sliding on the news that regulators were finally
paying it attention.

